# Silly question..How to embed youtube videos?



## happita (Mar 23, 2012)

I only know how to post a link and that takes a user to the youtube website where he/she can view the video. However, I want people to be able to view the video right here instead of being redirected. How do I do that? Can someone please explain step by step so my tiny pea brain can process it


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 23, 2012)

You wrap [ yt ]  [ /yt ] (minus the spaces) tags around the last bit of code, posting from my phone


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 23, 2012)

read this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

OK lets say here is the YT link you want to embed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4S36Q7brYc

What you do is take the code after the = and put [ YT ]b4S36Q7brYc[ /YT ] (without the spaces) and this will embed the video example below


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn you brandon! I just fired up/logged in to my PC to post that


----------



## happita (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 23, 2012)

now show us u can do it!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Damn you brandon! I just fired up/logged in to my PC to post that


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2012)

Just in case you guys don't know, you don't have to post the tags with spaces when showing someone how something is done. You can enclose them in noparse tags

You want to show this ....
[media=youtube]something[/media]

Type this ...
[plain][media=youtube]something[/media][/plain]

In the second example I noparsed the noparse tags to show how noparse works.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://troll.me/images/empathetic-shark/i-am-so-sorry-bro.jpg



Red X  Last Red X i had was a few month's back at a party lol


----------



## francis511 (Mar 23, 2012)

He heh lol ! Just checking. Now I can do it !!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah...not the most intuitive one. But once you learn it's like "Oh...okay.".


----------



## happita (Mar 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> now show us u can do it!!













XFX's X-Rangers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

happita said:


> xfx's x-rangers



o.......m.........g...........


----------



## happita (Mar 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> o.......m.........g...........



Yea...tell me about it....I was looking to apply to all these manufacturers like Sapphire, XFX, Gigabyte, etc....and I saw this on XFX's homepage.

I just had to share it with you guys 


"Ntellector and Nvicious are at it again"


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Kreij. I've been looking for that code forever. I knew there was a way to prevent BBCode from being parsed, but I just couldn't remember the command. Kinda feel stupid now.



Kreij said:


> J
> 
> In the second example I noparsed the noparse tags to show how noparse works.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2012)

Did not know about noparse. Thanks Kreij!


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't eat yellow snow nanook!


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 23, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Did not know about noparse. Thanks Kreij!



I read that as nofarts for a minute.  Then I lol'd.


----------



## happita (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry, but now that I know how to do this...I have to have at least a LITTLE fun with it 










Drunk old man fails at keeping his balance


----------

